# my new project model A



## the engineer (Sep 9, 2017)

hi folks been a long time since posting  been too busy just living finally getting out to the workshop again cleaning the rust from the tools (we live close to the coast) just like to share my new project  shes going to be a hard one no plans or very little info I can find its a profi model a  these are normally sold as a complete running engine so far so good I just spent the day yesterday tapping those 2mm threads   no hickups so far


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 9, 2017)

Cant even tell you how envious i am. Always wanted to do a model A engine. Is there another set of castings available?

Anyway I'll be keeping a close eye on this one.


----------



## gld (Sep 9, 2017)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Cant even tell you how envious i am. Always wanted to do a model A engine. Is there another set of castings available?
> 
> Anyway I'll be keeping a close eye on this one.




Me too:thumbup:


----------



## 10K Pete (Sep 9, 2017)

That's really neat! You procured the castings from someone making finished engines...??? 

Wow!

Pete


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 9, 2017)

I found a link where you can buy a running version - not cheap though (nearly $4K) - LINK


----------



## the engineer (Sep 9, 2017)

look up profi engines right at the bottom of the page 
 I dont know where these castings came from originally or how they got to england but I saw them on ebay they were relisted twice and i could not really afford them but sold a recon engine from the shed just in time to bid
 15 years ago when we first got the computer there was a complete one on auction I think it was from a collection and went way out of my reach price wise and  I still cant believe I have these to work on just have to sit down with calculator and drawing gear and try to sort out the internals as I have no specs or plans other than bore and stroke
http://www.hobbyclub.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=44_202


----------



## the engineer (Sep 9, 2017)

sorry cogsy you must have posted as I were typing


----------



## the engineer (Sep 13, 2017)

measuring and drawing from  the full size specs every thing except the bore size scales to  1/5  so back to drawing proper  drawings I can work with for building this little paper weight
the photo is of the twin carb hot rod model that hobby club sent me in reply to some questions I had a very helpful company to deal with


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 13, 2017)

Cant wait to see you get started.


----------

